# battenkill route - food/water stops



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

I am planning to head out on Friday to ride the route - are there places to refill water - purchase food along the route?
I typically ride well prepped - so really if only water would be great.

I have travelled through the US before on thanksgiving and Black Friday - and know that many things close down - is this likely to be a problem for any stops along the way?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## joestralia (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey FasterStronger,

Did you recon the route? I've done this race 3 times . Last year's edition was longer and somewhat reverse from previous years. In any case ~ still a hard course.

There isn't much roadside stops for food or water, unless you want to butcher a cow for a burger, or raid the cornfields (LOL).

I'm signed up again. Might be a great idea to recon in the coming months!


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

You - I did.
5 hour drive each way - totally worth it.
Much more climbing than I am used to and I don't know that I trust myself on the gravel/dirt.
Still up in the air about whether or not to sign up for it.
Looks like a lot of fun though and it sure was a challenging ride.
Best part was trying to apply some chamois cream in the parked car and hoping no one would spot me before I headed out - I was parked at the corner of Broad and Ferry




joestralia said:


> Hey FasterStronger,
> 
> Did you recon the route? I've done this race 3 times . Last year's edition was longer and somewhat reverse from previous years. In any case ~ still a hard course.
> 
> ...


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

FasterStronger said:


> Much more climbing than I am used to and I don't know that I trust myself on the gravel/dirt.


curious about the dirt/gravel portions of this. is this loose or packed stuff, ie would one be okay on a standard road bike tire?


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

Packed. I ride there regularly with my road bike and 25c tires.


----------

